# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Shapen?!

## Reign

Hi,Wir haben uns vor kurzen einen, kleinen aber feinen, eigenen "Bikepark" gebaut :Mr. Yellow:  Nun stellen wir uns die Frage wie die Tables geshapet werden müssen. Frage ist: Gleich von Anfang an richtig steil shapen oder langsam anfangen und immer steiler werden?Ich habe schon des öfteren gelesen, dass man whips und andere Anfänger-Tricks über flache weite Sprünge leichter lernt als über Dirt-Jumps. Stimmt das?

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Ich habe schon des öfteren gelesen, dass man whips und andere Anfänger-Tricks über flache weite Sprünge leichter lernt als über Dirt-Jumps. Stimmt das?


ja



> Frage ist: Gleich von Anfang an richtig steil shapen oder langsam anfangen und immer steiler werden?


langsam anfange und steiler werden, ist einfacher und kostet weniger zeit, wenn man immer ein bisschen wegnimmt bis es passt.

ein dirtpark wird meistens zuerst am pc erstellt und dann in die tat umgesetzt. so kann man acuh weite, geschwindigkeit, usw mit einberrechnen.
dann wird der park richtig fein.
so kenne ich es aus meiner erfahrung, da ich öfters schon in einem snowpark lines mitgestaltete und baute.
beim dirtpark wirde es nicht viel anders sein.

----------

